# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Strange Dream - Having extra teeth - any ideas?

## mistikal

Hi
Early hours of this morning, when I was waking up, I dreamt that I was asked to open my mouth and then there were all these extra teeth everywhere, including underneath the tongue. There were baby teeth sprouting and growing outside and above my wisdom teeth. They were all healthy etc. (' ::mrgreen:: ')The strange thing is, I didn't feel bad, it kinda made me feel different or special in a way.
Earlier in the week, I had my teeth cleaned as I have had done many years now, but I've never dreamt anything like this before.  It seems absolutely weird now thinking about it.

Any thoughts what it could mean?

----------


## dearly

One night I dreamt that I could create snow with my right hand, and fire with my left hand.

I'm guessing your mind is just playing with the thought of having lots of teeth, which idea was triggered by a visit to the dentist.  The mind likes to have this kind of fun in dreams when provoked.

I wouldn't think too much into it.  Just record it in your dream journal and get ready for your next adventure!

If you decide to learn about becoming lucid in your dreams, you can ask yourself about weirds things like this that happen and you might actually get a response!
"Umm, why do I have so many teeth?"
"I don't know.  I figured it'd feel cool...would you rather dream about losing your teeth?!  No?  Then suck it up!"

Hope this helps.  :smiley: 

D

----------


## dreamdancer

Well, I'd love to get an answer about this as well since all my life I've had dreams where there were too many teeth in my mouth, so much so that sometimes I'dend up having to spit some of them out--and more and more and more as if they were growing back as soon as I'd spit them. Also lots of crumbling teeth dreams.  These I'd always come out of and run straight to the mirror in RT just to check.

Funny thing is, I've had great teeth my whole life, hardly even a cavity and I'm well over the age of most here.

----------


## jaded

Having extra teeth sounds pretty cool, next time it happens see what u can bite through!  

As to interpretation, losing your teeth or rotting/crumbling teeth usually means some kind of insecurity, mabey havin too many is about over-confidence or being top dog?

----------


## mistikal

Usually with teeth dreams they're falling out or loose but this one was different. Yes, it seems too logical that a mouthful of extra teeth could mean "getting through" things. A strange incident happened after the dream - ie. my sister was assaulted and I have been helping her and her daughter, so you are spot on! 
Thank you Jaded (' ::D: ')

----------

